# Is music a young man's game?



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a blog article I found on Guitar Player's website-
Is music a young man's game?


I found it interesting.
It's not where I'm at--but maybe one day.


Could be fun.


I do get the part about being content making music.
I also have never given up playing, although due to life there have been times I have played less than normal.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Its always been part of my life even if i did not make a career of it. I also thought at 16 when i quit school to become a musician that it was all that was important.
Boy was I wrong. Good thing my wife who has been by my side for over 40 years understood what it meant to me and let me be a part of it all. 
Still play in a couple of bands and thank God that I am still healthy to be able to.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think sometimes music can become _more_ meaningful when you have to work it in amongst life's other priorities. I had a similar experience to the author, though I never gave up playing entirely. I also have a local friend who talks about making the transition from _calling himself_ an artist (i.e. living "like an artist", talking about art, hanging out with artists, dreaming of fame, etc.) to actually _being_ an artist (i.e. getting up early, planting his ass in the chair and working at it for hours on end). 

(Nit picking: As perhaps the only guitar teacher on the planet who teaches almost as many females as males, I have to object to the wording of his title.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I would say music and band life is a game most likely to be played by:

- people who need something extra to get them laid in the manner or frequency they would like
- people who are either unemployed, or have the sort of employment or lifestyle that can accommodate the sorts of hours that late night practices and gigs will require, and the ability to travel for unspecified periods
- people whose grooming has the flexibility to be unattended to for lengthy periods
- people who can live off very little money

I certainly wouldn't paint those in bands as lazy, shiftless, unkempt, and unemployed bums. But the more easily one can slide into that particular lifestyle, the more hospitable band life is. Plenty of folks can maintain those conditions well past their 20's, but most can't.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think it is....not to say that older folks cant still enjoy it or make great music....but at a certain age, its like youre on cruise control.
I cant remember the last time I heard anyone say "hey have your heard this revolutionary new sound coming from that band of 50 yr olds?"
The real advances In music, if you can call them that, come from youth.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know that as I have gotten older I still enjoy playing guitar (&bass) and I actually appreciate it more, especially when I get a chance to pass something musical along to younger musicians.


----------

